

NO DICKHEADS - himhckr
https://medium.com/@rhysys/no-dickheads-a-guide-to-building-happy-healthy-and-creative-teams-7e9b049fc57d

======
msie
_Instead, find a table so that members of the team can eat together as a group
— doing so will bring a team together. Therefore, a studio should prioritize
eating together. You are bound to learn something about your colleagues or
yourself._

Sorry, but my lunch time is mine to do with as I please. You have the rest of
the work day to team build.

